# Yep, i've had enough...



## Wantabelly (Jan 18, 2009)

... of all the fake, two faced'ness, rude, attention seeking crap i've been seeing on here lately. This might be the last time I post on here so I just want to say my piece, and go. I started coming here to chat to BHMs and other FFAs, share experiences and celebrate fat. And it was great. It really became a place where i felt i belonged and somewhere I could totally get away... and it gave me the confidence to be what I am. Loved it. But now.... ???? What happened?? 

I see alot of comments made just for the sake of making a comment.... 

I hear people slagging each other off behind their backs and then being totally sweet to their faces... yes

Verbal abuse definitely on rise... 

And then, come on girls, this is a place for big handsome men to be celebrated... not you. 

On top of that, trying to spark up friendships with people has been like trying to get blood out of a stone... Is it really that hard to answer someone's email??

Anyway, I feel really honoured to have such a wonderful sexual preference, there is nothing like it. And when I found dimensions it was like the best feeling in the world to know I wasn't the only one. But in my eyes there is no BHM/FFA community and everyone is just out for themselves.

Signing out - see you later guys


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

There are rotten apples everywhere. Don't limit or spite yourself.
Do you think _you_ are out for yourself? I think the answer is, no.Then what makes you think, others here don't have good intentions too? We're all people with good and bad sides. It's not you against everyone or everyone against you.Like I said, don't let a few (or more) spoil the experience. How are things going to change if people leave whenever they are mistreated or feel emotional/angry? You speak your mind and try to use your best judgement to acquire bonds. That's all you can do. Just like you can get hurt in the 'real world' by putting yourself out there, you can get hurt here. I know the internet is an escape to many and you aren't supposed to be dealing with drama.. but lets face it, we're human beings. It's inevitable. We're different and we're going to butt heads. I hope you calm down and realize this place isn't as bad as you think it is.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Will be really sad to see you leave pretty lady.... Hope you reconsider :kiss2:


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 18, 2009)

You have to look at this place like it's high school and treat it as such. Petty bullshit masquerades as headline news. A lot of members apparently forgot what is was like to be bullied because they seem to relish in being bullies now. There are popular cliques and teachers pets galore. To round it all out there are lecherous gym teachers and creepy custodians. 
If you don't like any of these groups, start or join an after school club with the kids that share your same interests.
Other than that...we're not kids without voices anymore and if you see things that are unfair, prejudiced, small-minded or stupid high school crap, call it out and stand up to it. Good luck.


----------



## djudex (Jan 18, 2009)

I call creepy custodian!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

*I wanna be the *lecherous gym teacher* then....
come on all you BHM's..show up to gym class in nice SLIGHTY TOO short t-shirts or wife-beaters

PULEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE :smitten:

so I can watch you as I push you 

perhaps 12 oz curls....donut eating contests or pie eating....

hmmm what else would your *dream* gym class be..*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 18, 2009)

No. It's too much of a shame to lose someone who's been a positive cotributor on so many topics and threads. I won't allow it.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I wanna be the *lecherous gym teacher* then....
> come on all you BHM's..show up to gym class in nice SLIGHTY TOO short t-shirts or wife-beaters
> 
> PULEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE :smitten:
> ...



That whole "lecherous gym teacher" gig doesn't work as well as one might expect...
http://www.mipsor.state.mi.us/PSORSearchDetails.aspx?oid=8442225


----------



## Paquito (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> That whole "lecherous gym teacher" gig doesn't work as well as one might expect...
> http://www.mipsor.state.mi.us/PSORSearchDetails.aspx?oid=8442225



I know I wouldn't report her


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> No. It's too much of a shame to lose someone who's been a positive cotributor on so many topics and threads. I won't allow it.



I'm with you!!! :bow:


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 18, 2009)

I am saddened to say it, but I am afraid I agree with Wantbelly. Just the last two weeks alone has seen a really sad decline in the level and quality of discourse around here. Babble for the sake of babble, noise just to make noise. 
I have taken breaks over the years and waited for the down times to pass, maybe this is one of those times.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 18, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> I am saddened to say it, but I am afraid I agree with Wantbelly. Just the last two weeks alone has seen a really sad decline in the level and quality of discourse around here. Babble for the sake of babble, noise just to make noise.
> I have taken breaks over the years and waited for the down times to pass, maybe this is one of those times.



You have to look at the big picture. Dimensions, including its BHM/FFA community, has been around for 25 years, so what happens in two weeks or four isn't very representative of the state of things at any given time. In any community there can be conflict, which is generally handled internally via the stated and implied rules of the community. At times things can get out of hand or debates can escalate. Then, too much intervention is viewed as censorship whereas too little is decried as the imminent demise of a place or institution. By and large, if there's common sense and a vision of the big picture, things inevitably work themselves out and get back on course.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont go  you're vey intelligent and like if you leave then its only making this worse.


----------



## Melian (Jan 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> You have to look at the big picture. Dimensions, including its BHM/FFA community, has been around for 25 years, so what happens in two weeks or four isn't very representative of the state of things at any given time. In any community there can be conflict, which is generally handled internally via the stated and implied rules of the community. At times things can get out of hand or debates can escalate. Then, too much intervention is viewed as censorship whereas too little is decried as the imminent demise of a place or institution. By and large, if there's common sense and a vision of the big picture, things inevitably work themselves out and get back on course.



^^^ this.

Also, I think most of the inane posts are the result of winter-boredness (mine are, at least). And then, as in life, some people here are just annoying - anything they say will be annoying, so use that block function and filter out the tards. 

(Wantabelly; please stay. You're awesome and there's no reason to leave over a few stupid weeks. I agree with you 100% on the excessive female photo posting, too. This section is here to appreciate the MEN, not to get low quality softcore porn of random chicks, but we've already been over this one  )


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2009)

1. I agree with those who don't want to see a valued member leave.

2. If we play out the High School thing, I want to be the football teams star defender. Y'know, that guy who's big, but it's okay with everyone 'cuz he's an awesome blocker.

Or the cooking teacher. That would work too!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I know I wouldn't report her



Female teachers don't get caught because the student tells on them.

They get caught when the teacher sends "I love you" text messages to the student's phone and nude photos to the guy's e-mail.

What goes on in HDANGEL15's office STAYS in HDANGEL15's office.

It's kinda like Fight Club that way...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah lovely Miss,

If you run off, who will I take to dinner if I ever get to England? I had this fantasy of getting to meet you (And your boy, not a creepy fantasy), as well as several others, when I visit my sister in France (Possibly next Summer), and the surrounding countries. This is sad news, as I really enjoy your contribution to the conversations that you engage in.
As far as the girls posting pictures thing, I shall tentatively have to protest/disagree just a bit. As a big guy, and one who has not always been 100% self-assured, it helps/feels really great to have so many girls (Of all shapes, sizes and sorts) show their appreciation of us.
My cockiness aside as far as getting action (I am a bartender...), when I am away from here, at work, wherever, I live in a city/state where fat is not beautiful for most of the folks around me. 
Like most guys here, I have heard the 'Wow, you would be really cute if you were 20,50,100,etc... pounds lighter'. It is really wonderful to find somewhere where that isn't the case, but where the girls flirt and tease that maybe you could stand to put on a pound of 50.
I'm actually a little teary with the posting of the last couple of sentences,
from memories, as well as the reality that with your loss (And your feelings of loss here), there's one less wonderful girl here to show us the love and appreciation that this community does.

Ciao, lovely Miss

-Uriel (Ron)

PS: I know, I know, I sure say lovely Miss a lot...but that's how I address girls in the real world, and most find it a far better cry than babe,chick,whatever...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> You have to look at the big picture. Dimensions, including its BHM/FFA community, has been around for 25 years, so what happens in two weeks or four isn't very representative of the state of things at any given time. In any community there can be conflict, which is generally handled internally via the stated and implied rules of the community. At times things can get out of hand or debates can escalate. Then, too much intervention is viewed as censorship whereas too little is decried as the imminent demise of a place or institution. By and large, if there's common sense and a vision of the big picture, things inevitably work themselves out and get back on course.



Yep what the boss said. 

I definitely agree that some of the thread that have popped up are more than likely out of winter boredom. (I hope)

Wantabelly, you are definitely a valued member of the community and I'd hate to see you go.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yep what the boss said.
> 
> I definitely agree that some of the thread that have popped up are more than likely out of winter boredom. (I hope)
> 
> Wantabelly, you are definitely a valued member of the community and I'd hate to see you go.




It's Sunday. Shouldn't you be off molesting your boyfriend or something...


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 18, 2009)

It does seem like half the threads have been turning to clusterf**ks for various reasons. Can't you just make with the Ignore button and customize the site to your liking?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> You have to look at the big picture. Dimensions, including its BHM/FFA community, has been around for 25 years, so what happens in two weeks or four isn't very representative of the state of things at any given time. In any community there can be conflict, which is generally handled internally via the stated and implied rules of the community. At times things can get out of hand or debates can escalate. Then, too much intervention is viewed as censorship whereas too little is decried as the imminent demise of a place or institution. By and large, if there's common sense and a vision of the big picture, things inevitably work themselves out and get back on course.



AGREED whole heartedly *this too shall pass*. 

It seems to me, a member for a few 24 hours here, that this may stem from winter dull-drums as well as a surge of newer, younger members, perhaps? 
*
JUST GIVE TIME, TIME*; it will settle out

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Esther (Jan 18, 2009)

There's gonna be stuff going on that you don't agree with in every situation you encounter in life. There's no way around it. It's a bummer to let it ruin a good thing for you.


----------



## Esther (Jan 18, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> I am saddened to say it, but I am afraid I agree with Wantbelly. Just the last two weeks alone has seen a really sad decline in the level and quality of discourse around here. Babble for the sake of babble, noise just to make noise.
> I have taken breaks over the years and waited for the down times to pass, maybe this is one of those times.



I don't understand this really. Do you mean all of the off topic threads and banter? I thought the "just for fun" stuff was encouraged here.


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2009)

You know I can see what you mean. Some people feel the need to vent personal issues and feelings to everybody they know on the boards in private PM's and messages. They have a hard time just dropping things and letting it go. Sometimes apologies are given and they still just don't drop it. In fact they go on to invent all sorts of craziness (& cyber cockblocking) to promote their social status on this board, cause this board is as close to family and acceptance as they have in the world.

Now that said, some of us have very real connections. We meet people on this board, sometimes distant, sometimes near by. Its important to remember who you are and people do care, but sometimes that filter is needed cause people can be just as cruel and mean in here as they are in the real world.

Oh and just for the record, I'm not perfect, I'm sure I've fucked up and hurt people too. For those who have done the same to me, I do my best to let it go, and hope that we can kiss and make up 

Good luck with everything and go in peace :bow:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> Now that said, some of us have very real connections. We meet people on this board, sometimes distant, sometimes near by.



You must mean me...because we are gonna get together and put a serious hurting on a Buffet sometime soon.

:happy:

-Uriel


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 18, 2009)

If you do leave for good Wantabelly, you will be missed. A lot of the things you are frustrated with haven't just spawned from over night post and I understand. This board has felt somewhat clique-ish as of late and there has been a large influx of softcore porn going on (from both males and females). But you leaving isn't going to make things better, stay and help fix the problem, so that the future BHMs and FFAs will find this place like you did.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1056627 said:


> If you do leave for good Wantabelly, you will be missed.
> But you leaving isn't going to make things better, stay and help fix the problem, so that the future BHMs and FFAs will find this place like you did.


*
what he said x2
*


----------



## persimmon (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You must mean me...because we are gonna get together and put a serious hurting on a Buffet sometime soon.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> -Uriel



Dude, you should sell tickets to the laydeeez so we, er, they can perv on you while you're at it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

persimmon said:


> Dude, you should sell tickets to the laydeeez so we, er, they can perv on you while you're at it.



Now who would want to watch that...Escapist and I stripped to our skivvies, a mountain of buffalo wings between us, and not a napkin in sight...



Uriel


----------



## escapist (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You must mean me...because we are gonna get together and put a serious hurting on a Buffet sometime soon.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> -Uriel



Absafreakinglootly I know just the place too. I have a friend that wants to join in and watch heheh.



Uriel said:


> Now who would want to watch that...Escapist and I stripped to our skivvies, a mountain of buffalo wings between us, and not a napkin in sight...
> 
> 
> 
> Uriel



Thank you for not mentioning my G-String, but you have to admit that leopard print was hot!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 19, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> ... of all the fake, two faced'ness, rude, attention seeking crap i've been seeing on here lately. This might be the last time I post on here so I just want to say my piece, and go. I started coming here to chat to BHMs and other FFAs, share experiences and celebrate fat. And it was great. It really became a place where i felt i belonged and somewhere I could totally get away... and it gave me the confidence to be what I am. Loved it. But now.... ???? What happened??
> 
> I see alot of comments made just for the sake of making a comment....
> 
> ...




Goddamn I wish I could have a set of your hypothetical balls. 

This place has been getting ridiculous, mostly on account of a few new members who haven't matured yet and who've been saying perverted and stupid things. 
And what with all the people talking shit about other members behind their backs, there are just soooo many people doing it, it's insane. 

And of course the attention-whoring (not just chicks, don't worry!) has been a little extreme. Whether it's people who feel they need to post in every thread even if they have absolutely nothing relevant to say, or the people who only post pictures of themselves.

My main point:
And on many other sites Dimensions has a reputation for being filled with unkind people. Which is kinda sad actually, _since for every 1 mean person there are about 5 wonderful people_. But the mean people have been giving this place a negative reputation. So let's not give them that power. By giving up and leaving, you're making the ratio of kind people to mean people more uneven. I mean, the last thing we want is less wonderful people!!

Of course whether you leave or not, I'll be sure to still chat with you every now and then. Don't be a stranger! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Shit, I'm new, I post quite a lot, I hope I'm not one of the folks making you ladies want to bug out of here...



-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

I know I havent been around long but everyone I have come across has been lovely so far.... 

So I really hope the lovely people out weigh the not nice people and help you stay Wantabelly, it would be sad if you couldnt be a part of this community

T-Bear


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2009)

Wantabelly;

I hope that you don't stay away for good.

I've been on these boards since the beginning, and I can assure you that they've gotten ridiculous more than once before, but in the end they've always achieved some level of sanity again. In general I find that they go through waves, sometimes just incredibly awesome, sometimes a bit sluggish, sometimes just a bit crazy/stupid. But whatever combination has led to a particular state never really lasts. Some people leave, some others arrive, someone learns a bit, someone else starts a new relationship and posts more or less or differently......and things start to change.

By all means take a break for a month, or two. But after that, when the aggravation has faded a bit, come back and take another look.

And by the way, I've had to make myself take 'vacations' from Dimensions multiple times over the years. I might be due for another one myself. I do find that they generally help.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You must mean me...because we are gonna get together and put a serious hurting on a Buffet sometime soon.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> -Uriel



I want in on the buffet killing.


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Shit, I'm new, I post quite a lot, I hope I'm not one of the folks making you ladies want to bug out of here...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




Never!

:wubu:



P.S I want in on the buffet too! *sniff sniff*


----------



## William (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi 

I would say stay, every FFA is treasure and you seem like a great person.

William


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

djudex said:


> I call creepy custodian!



OKay nobodys called it yet so I get to be the trailer trash slut in the too tight jeans who makes out with the creepy custodian after school. Double wide trailer or no deal. 

In all seriousness, I wish you weren't leaving. I know these "who would you fuck" posts have been getting rediculous, but this too shall pass. I think you are awesome and I'd miss your posts.

Plus, this place is addictive. I took some time off earlier in 08, but then I came back. I love this community. I hope you see the good here and come back too 

*sending positive vibes your way*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Goddamn I wish I could have a set of your hypothetical balls.
> 
> This place has been getting ridiculous, mostly on account of a few new members who haven't matured yet and who've been saying perverted and stupid things.
> And what with all the people talking shit about other members behind their backs, there are just soooo many people doing it, it's insane.
> ...



Very well said Mary!!!

*Round of Applause*


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 20, 2009)

I for one constantly get myself into a world of shit on this forum! I also probably hold the record for being the biggest douche and the number one member on everyones ignore list here. With that being said, I have recently decided to not be so quick to post my opinions without turning on my PC filter. Don't get me wrong, I hate that fact that the world we live in is so uptight and scared of simple words and language, Its just the sad, pathetic world we live in today. So please dont leave on my account, I am trying to be a good boy!


----------



## djudex (Jan 20, 2009)

> OKay nobodys called it yet so I get to be the trailer trash slut in the too tight jeans who makes out with the creepy custodian after school. Double wide trailer or no deal.



I'm not sure but I think I just won this thread.

I don't even know Wantabelly and I miss her just for making this thread.

Wanta?! Wanta! Come back!*

_*obscure cowboy reference included at no extra cost_


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I see alot of comments made just for the sake of making a comment....
> 
> 
> 
> And then, come on girls, this is a place for big handsome men to be celebrated... not you.


 

I hear that.


----------



## Esther (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm still confused about the 'comments made just for the sake of making comments' thing.
What does that even mean?
I'm not asking to stir the pot, I'd just like to know what it is exactly that's upsetting people. That way I can avoid doing it.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Esther said:


> I'm still confused about the 'comments made just for the sake of making comments' thing.
> What does that even mean?
> I'm not asking to stir the pot, I'd just like to know what it is exactly that's upsetting people. That way I can avoid doing it.



"post whore"

On many boards post count = "seniority", so making frequent yet insubstantial posts to boost their count is seen as an underhanded method of getting ahead.

I just like fluff posts. I don't care about my post count. I'm a totally different kind of whore!


----------



## Esther (Jan 20, 2009)

Canonista said:


> "post whore"
> 
> On many boards post count = "seniority", so making frequent yet insubstantial posts to boost their count is seen as an underhanded method of getting ahead.
> 
> I just like fluff posts. I don't care about my post count. I'm a totally different kind of whore!



Ohhhh. I totally understand now. I'm not really familiar with the way forums function, so pardon my ignorance.


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

Esther said:


> I'm still confused about the 'comments made just for the sake of making comments' thing.
> What does that even mean?
> I'm not asking to stir the pot, I'd just like to know what it is exactly that's upsetting people. That way I can avoid doing it.



I'm not sure either..

I couldn't give a damn about post counts. I'm a university student on winter break and so if I'm posting a little more than usual, that's my right. :happy:


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2009)

It's funny that being a post whore is bad. On the other hand, I feel like I post much too much, so I regulate. As for being a different kind of whore, Canonista, I happen to be a camwhore! Hardy har har.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

idk about you all but i think i might take a break from the board too...if they had will power in a pill i might actually stick to that idea..lol


----------



## William (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey!!

What's a BHM to do without FFAs????

William



Wantabelly said:


> I see alot of comments made just for the sake of making a comment....
> 
> I hear people slagging each other off behind their backs and then being totally sweet to their faces... yes
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

William said:


> Hey!!
> 
> What's a BHM to do without FFAs????
> 
> William



Speak on, Brother!

I happen to like the FFAs posting their pictures, responding frequently etc... It's a Forum, every other Forum in the World has folks posting pics, both on and off-topic, links to articles, loads of threads regarding the various topics that the Forum is about.

From a few of the posts, I assume that there has been a recent spike in new members (Myself included). Whenever the status quo/ comfort level of a place (Be it virtual or real) is changed, people will become agitated. Some of the older posters most likely seemed similar to those who have come before, when they first showed up as well.
Some of the posters (Looks at Louis, as well as himself, and several others) may have annoyed folks with their posts, both in tone and in volume. This is also natural.
I am unfamiliar with whatever back-stabbing has been alluded to, but then I don't chat with people in PM as much as some others do, so maybe that is just under my radar.

The fact that the BHM board is really a mini Forum unto itself necessitates that it be for issues related to being a BHM, FFA, Romance, Pic-thread, opinions on the World, and everything else rolled into one. Sure, some things will annoy some people (When there are 10 'Here are my pic' threads on the first page, of course people will get annoyed I know I do. I think one Nekkid, one BHM and one FFA thread, at the most, would be needed, but this isn't my, or any other BHM/FFAs area to regulate).

The FFAs posting pictures issue is about 99% just like what happened in a LiveJournal community that I am in (Not that I LJ much these days).
'Show Your Boobs' ...yes, I'm a Perv, and it is a thread where women show their boobs... Anyways, some of the guys started posting their own pics, often of full frontal nudity, for the appreciation of the very generous women (Of all shapes and sizes,I might add). Some of the other guys took great offense at having to see these shots (Which were eventually regulated to a Male Nudity NWS Tag, so that anyone who didn't want to see them could just skip that post).
The women told the whining guys to shut the hell up, that they enjoyed the 'Thank You' that was being given back to them, and that they weren't just there to be Fetishized in a one-way manner.

While I would never be so rude, I must say that I and, I would guess...99% or so ? of the other BHMs have no issue with any of the FFAs who post pictures here.

As Wantabelly originally said, and Surlysomething just reiterated above, this thread is about us, the BHMs, and we like the FFA contributions, both in writing, pictures and feedback.


Thanks for listening.

-Uriel

PS: I wish that Wantabelly wasn't leaving, but she has been silent since the start of this thread. Pity... It sounds like there was a bit more to why she left that too many pic threads or what-not, and I hope that she is happier now. Lord, I hope it wasn't my Manchester /Quality joking...that was only because I love that story. Dammit, now I just broke my promise to her about not mentioning it again...


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

^ That is an awesome post with great points. I'm trying to rep you and failing. I'll keep trying.


I'd like to add something too.

I'm fully aware that big guys have it hard in many different ways or at least have had it hard at some point. It takes so much to accept _all _of yourself and if you have reached that point, good for you. But many haven't. That's okay too. Life shapes you.And I'm sure the admiration of FFAs will shape them too in a positive refreshing way (for the most part). To make a BHM who hated himself feel sexy, validated and wanted..wow, it's a beautiful thing. Yes, yes.. you can't use people for ego boosts, we know that. But who does not like a compliment? And when you are feeling low, you either do 2 things. Sink lower or remember the good that people said about you. Remember that you are appreciated. We need peoples approval on SOME level. Some level, no matter how small.. and it makes a difference.

Furthermore,in no way am I saying my taste in BHM equates the shit that BHM (can) go through. Reality is, it's not easy being big in many societies...otherwise sites like this wouldn't exist.However you do have family, friends, strangers thinking you are a freak,you're with the man for money or other superficial reasons, you can do better, etc etc etc.You know the rest.FFAs need that community feeling too, where they feel like it's okay to love BHM because to many it isn't okay, it isn't right and that mentality to me is just sad.


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, maybe I decided on a bad time to start getting involved again. I am sure all problems will pass. I found that giving a little time and keeping a cool head, things always seem to get a bit better. ( Hope this is not considered a post just to post.)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> ^ That is an awesome post with great points. I'm trying to rep you and failing. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> I'd like to add something too.
> ...




Dammit i ran out of rep points....wow you hit the nail on the head.

I also want to give "rep" to the younger ffa's because you have a lot of courage to express yourself here and in real world.


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes!!
This is so true. 


Hole said:


> ^ That is an awesome post with great points. I'm trying to rep you and failing. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> I'd like to add something too.
> ...


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought coming back today things might have got slightly better. But theyve just got worse!!!! And I did debate slipping back in quietly, but ten minutes after coming back on here, I was so angry and irritated I was ready to throw something at my laptop. Great.

Firstly, thanks to those people who got what I said the few of you who REALLY got it. Gave me hope there is *some* intelligence left here

To those of you who didnt never mind 

The one thing that stood out for me and which will probably make me stay and fight this out is the fact that if I go, there is less chance of this site ever re-gaining the community it once had. So as Im staying and the fact that nothing has got any better, I am taking it in the following light:

Post whores = I can only feel sorry for you. You must be so damn insecure to have to constantly seek verification that youre pretty (when in fact, youre not  posting more pics of yourself does not make you any prettier!) and the other post whores just pander to your insecurities, because they want the same comments back, which is infuriating and accounts for a lot of the making a comment just for making a comments sake. And to point out again, THIS IS A SITE FOR BHMS! FFAs are just the supporting act We can be admired in an everyday situation by pretty much anyone, BHMs do not have that luxury, stop being so goddam selfish!!! Anyway, I cant force you to stop. I hope you see the sense in what im saying (guessing not). So I can only take pity and ignore you - Id hope people who agree with me on this would do the same and for the guys who actually want to see it (I would ask why?), thats what the whole PM thing is for.. 

I dont believe the excessive posting is due to winter boredom. It is just literally down to a few newbies hogging the spotlight 

Im actually quite happy and proud Ive posted less than 200 times since June 2007. It shows I only speak when necessary. Im not one of those annoying girls at a party who never shuts up! In my world, quality accounts for more than quantity, but here, I guess it doesnt work that way. So what if Im still at one can?? What does it really matter? On the odd occasion when I do get repped, I know its for something I can actually be proud of.

Email = exactly what I thought I am completely alone in this (besides Jackoblangada - thanks for supporting me through and through) If thats the way it is, thats the way it is. What can I say.

You might think Im overreacting, which I probably am. You might think Im repeating myself, which again, I probably am. But I dont really care. To the people who made me feel this angry, this is my place as much as yours. 

I will not let you ruin this for me.

Whoever wins the contest for worlds most loved, most beautiful FFA I hope you enjoy your trophy


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2009)

Deleted...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2009)

Guilty Post-Whore here...

Without going into Wantabelly's most recent post in detail, I will point upwards to the BHM/FFA heading on this Forum.

The FFAs are just as valid as any BHM here. Nobody is second fiddle (Including Wantabelly and her opinions). That said, nobody is less valid because they are new, or post lots of pictures, or don't adhere to 'your' idea of a good community.Perhaps I am just living in a World that i far more liberal (Well, yes, San Francisco and all...), but any of the 'isms' tick me off a bit. Racism,Sex-ism,Size-ism,Class-ism, Age-ism... We-were-here-first-ism...

You (Wantabelly) are talking like people in a particular neighborhood when 'They' move, whoever they happen to be at the moment... Black,Goth,younger people, whatever... If you don't like the nude-ish photos, the don't look in the Nekkid thread. I,personally, find Feederism rather distasteful and disturbing, and don't go into those threads. It's easy , actually. You just don't click on it. 



-Uriel


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 27, 2009)

I totally understand where you are coming from, however, the BHM ask the FFA to post pics. So, whats wrong with that?


----------



## cammy (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the BHM/FA forum, not just the BHM forum. Hence, both parties are ever present and posting for the mutual entertainment/pleasure/fun/benefit/interest/etc. of eachother. The BHMs seem to enjoy the photos of the FAs, and if an FA is willing to post her photo for them to admire, its a good thing and visa versa. Personally, I don't much care to see sexy pics of the FAs as physically, they don't interest me. However, its wonderful to see the faces that go with the names and posts. 

The one thing that I do find inappropriate though, is when the mutual admiration thing goes on for more than a post or two - at that point, please exchange phone numbers or pm eachother.


----------



## Amandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> And then, come on girls, this is a place for big handsome men to be celebrated... not you.



Word - on that bandwagon too. If I wanted validation from strangers, I'd wear it high and tight on my daily walk to work 

Thank you wb, for articulating why some of us have bowed out.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't really have anything to say..i just wanted to add another post to my tick sheet. 

kidding 

Personally...when I see "oooooh im offended so I'm leaving" threads, I typically don't respond, because hey..if you want to leave...don't let the door hit you in the ass. There are way too many of those threads floating around and many times those people never leave, they always come back, usually sooner rather than later. (I'm certainly not saying I want wantabelly to leave, im just putting that out there) However, after reading and agreeing with some of the well thought out and positive responses I've read, I did feel compelled to say something...and if you don't like it...you can ignore me...or make good on threats and just leave (again....not just wantabelly...I've never had a problem with you...I'm saying people in general who say they are leaving)

I just have to say that, yes, I do love these boards...I've met some wonderful people on them, but I've also met some people I wish would fall off the face of the earth. If you live your life based on these boards and you're ready to become a drama king/queen over a bunch of posts and people literally acting like they are in high school (as has been mentioned and I agree) then I would hate to see what your REAL life, based in reality, which can really suck worse sometimes, is like...god forbid. 

Like people have said...these boards are just like high school...and to survive here sometimes, some people need to be more resilient. As far as email not being responded to, I've been in the same boat when I first started here, but then as time went on I figured out that, well, ...some of us do have lives outside the boards and things can be missed or put onto a back burner sometimes. If it were a personal jab that they didn't respond to your emails...then I'm sure you would have known that person didn't care for you before you sent the email and you wouldn't have bothered. 

As far as this particular board, as it was pointed out, the title is BHM/FFA,...not BHM Worship. Females who like bigger men are just as welcome on this board as a male FA would be on the BBW boards. 

Unfortunately...and I know it can be human nature...but some people take some of the things said on these boards like its going to affect their every day real life, and they need to just let things go. 

Anyway...after reading all the posts I just felt compelled to say something...

ok..end of my rambling


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I don't really have anything to say..i just wanted to add another post to my tick sheet.
> 
> kidding
> 
> ...



...for emphasis


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2009)

Y'know, sometimes those being admired want to see who's admiring them. I'm with the "don't like, don't look" crowd.

Furthermore, there's a lot of attention whoredom that goes on on the internet. Some people are on the internet and revel in their secrecy and anonymity, and some use the internet to behave like they NEVER would out in the "real' world. If that bothers you, that's absolutely fine, don't show yourself off. There are, however, guys that LOVE the women that love to show off - you would deny them their taste, their preferences? 

I'm not about to make the argument that any of this is okay on principle, and I'm CERTAINLY not about to make the argument that objections to such things are based on jealousy, as I've never believed that's a valid reason to complain about things. I would ask this, however; are BHMs who post lots and lots of pictures of themselves objectionable post whores too, or is it just the slim FFAs, the group you admit having no interest in looking at?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2009)

The comments from people that don't know the recent history and don't visit this part of the board very often are quite useless to this thread.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2009)

I like Caterpillars...Caterpillars need Lovin' too...



-Uriel


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 28, 2009)

cammy said:


> The one thing that I do find inappropriate though, is when the mutual admiration thing goes on for more than a post or two - at that point, please exchange phone numbers or pm eachother.




YES!!!

Thank you.

I just want to slap some people and tell them to get a room.
That's the crap that pisses me of off the most...don't hi-jack a thread so that you can carry on a public love-fest. Some of us have a delicate stomach, and would not like to have you inducing vomiting with your little emotional mudslides.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 29, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



Re-posted for emphasis and because Love.Metal is the shit


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 29, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



Thank You and Goodnite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaGMMW1kfiA


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

"you are the cornbeef to me and I the cabbage to you" hahahahaaha

Classic Pepe le Pew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEdBndu0YUM

Man...whitehotrazor...you got me looking at looney tunes now..hehehe


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 29, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> "you are the cornbeef to me and I the cabbage to you" hahahahaaha
> 
> Classic Pepe le Pew
> 
> ...



"Duck Amuck" > all


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Post whores = I can only feel sorry for you. You must be so damn insecure to have to constantly seek verification that you’re pretty (*when in fact, you’re not &#8211; posting more pics of yourself does not make you any prettier!) *and the other post whores just pander to your insecurities, because they want the same comments back, which is infuriating and accounts for a lot of the &#8216;making a comment just for making a comments sake’.
> 
> Whoever wins the contest for world’s most loved, most beautiful FFA… I hope you enjoy your trophy



I read something like this, and the first thought that comes to mind is that there's a lot of jealousy and insecurity in 'these here' parts. Come on. That was rude, hostile, and completely unnecessary. If you don't like the "post whores" why not just tab ... right ... on ... past ... them? 

You may want to give some consideration to how your message is interpreted. I know that you meant to dish something nasty to the "post whores" but ... well, dearie, you splattered a little of it on yourself in the process. OK, I lied: You coated yourself in it. Double dipped, even.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I read something like this, and the first thought that comes to mind is that there's a lot of jealousy and insecurity in 'these here' parts. Come on. That was rude, hostile, and completely unnecessary. If you don't like the "post whores" why not just tab ... right ... on ... past ... them?
> 
> You may want to give some consideration to how your message is interpreted. I know that you meant to dish something nasty to the "post whores" but ... well, dearie, you splattered a little of it on yourself in the process. OK, I lied: You coated yourself in it. Double dipped, even.



First off, dearie, it was not rude, hostile nor completely unnecessary of me to say what I said. Did I personally attack anyone?? No. And I am definitely not referring to just one person... It's a result of many weeks of pure frustration seeing it over and over and over again and having the same thoughts pop into my head.... When someone decides to post a picture of themselves, they are opening the way for people to comment on them - people don't have to like what they see and if they don't like it, in response, why should they not say so?? It's not rude. It's the truth (obviously, there are tactical ways to dish that out!) Again, I have not purposefully attacked anyone.... it's open to interpretation who has provoked this in me... and dearie, it's hard not to look when it's everywhere, even in places you don't expect it to be.... 

And I don't quite get your last comment... but if you're maybe suggesting that people are dishing the nasty out on me now and it's like a 'ha ha', did you really think i would start this thread off and not expect that?? Really?? If people were all gonna agree with me, I wouldn't have written the thread in the first place... 



Rowan said:


> I don't really have anything to say..i just wanted to add another post to my tick sheet.
> 
> kidding
> 
> ...



This board means alot to me. It's no reflection on what my real life is like at all. I'm just passionate and not willing to let something I care about go down the pan.

It sucks when you're trying to engage in conversation and people would rather post on here than email you back...quite blatantly.

I'm not saying FFAs aren't welcome, not at all, but the main focus should be on the guys (I can't keep going over this cos i'm starting to bore myself!). But I feel very, very strongly about it... 

ON A GENERAL NOTE...

I am totally okay with all the negativity coming my way... fully expected, and I will not be backtracking just to make people like me. I expressed true thoughts and I make no apology.

But I will also say i'm not alone (although it would not bother me one bit if i was!). Thanks to those who agree and support me. Your PMs and messages here let me know i'll still be able to get what I want out of this place  :kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay, lemme ask you - cuz I honestly don't know the answer to these:


What makes you think this board is mainly for BHMs? And not _just as much_ for the FFAs? I see nothing that indicates that.... anywhere. 

What post quantitiy qualifies one as "post whore"?

And these I do know the answers to, but I'm curious as to your response:


Why does the board have to be the way YOU want it?
Why do people have to email you instead of replying in-thread? I see lots of great conversations on the boards - why is that a problem for you?


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 29, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, lemme ask you - cuz I honestly don't know the answer to these:
> 
> 
> What makes you think this board is mainly for BHMs? And not _just as much_ for the FFAs? I see nothing that indicates that.... anywhere.
> ...




bored.... bored.... bored.... it's not difficult.... why don't you think about it yourself??


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

Because it makes no sense for me to answer questions I put to _you_ - the person claiming that there's problems here. I actually wanted to know more about it. 

So... I guess that means the problems don't exist, or you have no answers.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> bored.... bored.... bored.... it's not difficult.... why don't you think about it yourself??



Well, your frustration with people posting LOLs etc...ad infinitum is understandable, as if whatever issues you have with emails, and is your personal business. 
Your issue with whose board this is is an opinion, and we all know what people say about opinions...

Anyways, glad to see that you are sticking around. It's always nice to see folks give something a second try.

-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 29, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Because it makes no sense for me to answer questions I put to _you_ - the person claiming that there's problems here. I actually wanted to know more about it.
> 
> So... I guess that means the problems don't exist, or you have no answers.



LOL, ok  i'm not going into again because the detail is already here... there's only so many ways i can put something. If you really don't get it, and really do want to know, PM me...


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> On top of that, trying to spark up friendships with people has been like trying to get blood out of a stone... Is it really that hard to answer someone's email??


I no gets emails...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> LOL, ok  i'm not going into again because the detail is already here... there's only so many ways i can put something. If you really don't get it, and really do want to know, PM me...


Thanks, but no thanks. Isn't the point to make this public, so the issue is something everyone can understand? 

I've read the thread. Maybe I'm the only one not getting it. If so - okay. There's lots and lots of stuff I don't understand here, lol.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> I no gets emails...



I get no pm's from you...why is this?

i demand an explanation...I'm the catch of the day..dammit.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I thought coming back today things might have got slightly better. But theyve just got worse!!!! And I did debate slipping back in quietly, but ten minutes after coming back on here, I was so angry and irritated I was ready to throw something at my laptop. Great.
> 
> Firstly, thanks to those people who got what I said the few of you who REALLY got it. Gave me hope there is *some* intelligence left here
> 
> ...



*applause* 





Surlysomething said:


> The comments from people that don't know the recent history and don't visit this part of the board very often are quite useless to this thread.



Certainly, cuz this has been a problem slowly growing worse over a long period of time. 
And it's also been slowly blowing my mind how childish some people are. 





cammy said:


> The one thing that I do find inappropriate though, is when the mutual admiration thing goes on for more than a post or two - at that point, please exchange phone numbers or pm eachother.



I know, are we like, 15 years old? Come on people. 





Love.Metal said:


> I just want to slap some people and tell them to get a room.
> That's the crap that pisses me of off the most...don't hi-jack a thread so that you can carry on a public love-fest. Some of us have a delicate stomach, and would not like to have you inducing vomiting with your little emotional mudslides.



:wubu: i love u sooooo much! ur my evrything! lolz! :wubu:

Sorry, I couldn't help myself with that one. I'm surprised no one else has whipped that shit out yet. The whole last half of the thread has been begging for one of those, I mean, come on.






:bow:


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 29, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> :wubu: i love u sooooo much! ur my evrything! lolz! :wubu:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself with that one. I'm surprised no one else has whipped that shit out yet. The whole last half of the thread has been begging for one of those, I mean, come on.




like, omg! i luv u 2!!! k, g2g ttyl QTpie!!!

hugzzzz


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 29, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> like, omg! i luv u 2!!! k, g2g ttyl QTpie!!!
> 
> hugzzzz



Hahahahahaha. I love it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> First off, dearie, it was not rude, hostile nor completely unnecessary of me to say what I said. Did I personally attack anyone?? No. And I am definitely not referring to just one person... It's a result of many weeks of pure frustration seeing it over and over and over again and having the same thoughts pop into my head.... When someone decides to post a picture of themselves, they are opening the way for people to comment on them - people don't have to like what they see and if they don't like it, in response, why should they not say so?? It's not rude. It's the truth (obviously, there are tactical ways to dish that out!) Again, I have not purposefully attacked anyone.... it's open to interpretation who has provoked this in me... and dearie, it's hard not to look when it's everywhere, even in places you don't expect it to be....
> 
> And I don't quite get your last comment... but if you're maybe suggesting that people are dishing the nasty out on me now and it's like a 'ha ha', did you really think i would start this thread off and not expect that?? Really?? If people were all gonna agree with me, I wouldn't have written the thread in the first place...



Cloak it any way you want to, sugar lumps. Doesn't change the fact that what you wrote was just plain mean, with a side of rude. I don't know you, or your friends, well enough to gander a guess at who you were talking about, but I think it's plainly obvious to many of the people that you took a swipe at. Telling people that they aren't attractive, and that no amount of "post whoring" is going to change that "fact" isn't a textbook definition of polite, sweet pea. And technically, since you didn't name any names, you may not have violated any rules. Doesn't make it any less of a shitty thing to do.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 29, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I get no pm's from you...why is this?


I gets no PMs first! 



> i demand an explanation...I'm the catch of the day..dammit.


chicken legs is made of tuna?!! :eat2: :eat1: :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

hahahaha...ummmm..ok


----------



## djudex (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, they do say that tuna is the chicken of the sea


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

I feel very conflicted by this thread....

On the one hand I'm very new to this place but I love it, everyone is so nice and I haven't come across any nasty people at all or anyone who hasn't been anything less then lovely, this is the first forum I have ever really been a active member of or ever really gone on at all

On the other hand I'm very new to this site and.... maybe I'm part of your problem, and this is the first forum I have ever really been a part of so maybe I'm not following proper etiquette and being a silly immature post whore..

Regardless this thread has given me lots to think about.... I just wish I have been around longer to have see the forums as they were before


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Regardless this thread has given me lots to think about.... I just wish I have been around longer to have see the forums as they were before



Oh, they're basically the same now - just slightly more annoying IF you're the type who doesn't appreciate show-boating. 

And don't worry, I doubt anyone considers you to be part of the problem. You've been a lovely new member!


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I feel very conflicted by this thread....
> 
> On the one hand I'm very new to this place but I love it, everyone is so nice and I haven't come across any nasty people at all or anyone who hasn't been anything less then lovely, this is the first forum I have ever really been a active member of or ever really gone on at all
> 
> ...



I know the original post was not by me, but I think I can categorically state that you are NOT in any way an issue and you are not who is being referred to. AT ALL. So stop worrying, post away, carry on enjoying your time here


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't have a problem with this place at all. I'm just sitting back and watching it all unfold.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't have a problem with this place at all. I'm just sitting back and watching it all unfold.




Totally. 

I don't have a problem with Dims at all...some of the individuals who have decided to frequent the boards have given me a bit of an eye-twitch, but mostly I am just sitting around waiting for the drama to stop.

I do have the occasional mental vacation where I take everyone who pisses me off, line them up, and do a firing squad-type execution. Or at least beat them over the head with their own laptop. Either one of those little fantasies usually gives me enough or a pick-me-up to wade through the rest of the shit-splattered threads and find the untouched, relevant, fun threads. 

*sigh*

But Dims in general, I have mad love for.
Fo' sho'. 

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Totally.
> 
> I don't have a problem with Dims at all...some of the individuals who have decided to frequent the boards have given me a bit of an eye-twitch, but mostly I am just sitting around waiting for the drama to stop.
> 
> ...



Haha. I do the same thing. Not necessarily with people here, but in real life. I'll smile and nod politely while I'm strangling them in my head.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I feel very conflicted by this thread........ maybe I'm part of your problem, and this is the first forum I have ever really been a part of so maybe I'm not following proper etiquette and being a silly immature post whore..
> 
> Regardless this thread has given me lots to think about.... I just wish I have been around longer to have see the forums as they were before





bexy said:


> I know the original post was not by me, but I think I can categorically state that you are NOT in any way an issue and you are not who is being referred to. AT ALL. So stop worrying, post away, carry on enjoying your time here



See, this is where the assholery of this thread does tangible damage. Happy newbs like T-Bear, who are delighted to find Dim, stumble upon this thread after having made a few posts and BAM... they worry that they've pissed someone off so much that it necessitated a whole thread of bitching. Bitching that includes numerous far-reaching attacks on anonymous "behaviors" the O.P. doesn't like. While T-Bear made the choice to post about it, there's probably several more that didn't, choosing to just back off. All because of one person pitching a fit. 

T-Bear, this thread is *not* about you. This thread is about one person - the one who started the thread, and NO ONE ELSE. 

You (and anyone else who is wondering if this thread is about them) just post yer little heart out and don't worry about what has comically turned out to be the most drama-ridden-thread-'o-the-moment.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 30, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I feel very conflicted by this thread....
> 
> On the one hand I'm very new to this place but I love it, everyone is so nice and I haven't come across any nasty people at all or anyone who hasn't been anything less then lovely, this is the first forum I have ever really been a active member of or ever really gone on at all
> 
> ...



Hun - you have done nothing wrong and it is definitely not about you. 

If any other newbies think it's about them, it most probably isn't cos this literally relates to just a few people.... And just to put it out there, I have no problem with newbies whatsoever... :kiss2:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Hun - you have done nothing wrong and it is definitely not about you.
> 
> If any other newbies think it's about them, it most probably isn't cos this literally relates to just a few people.... And just to put it out there, I have no problem with newbies whatsoever... :kiss2:




Here's the thing though, if your post relates to just a few people why not just put it all out there? Why be passive agressive about it? Call them out or message them privately. Why post something that is going to have people questioning if you're talking about them? Why risk making people who probably already struggle with feelings of belonging, wonder if they belong?


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> See, this is where the assholery of this thread does tangible damage. Happy newbs like T-Bear, who are delighted to find Dim, stumble upon this thread after having made a few posts and BAM... they worry that they've pissed someone off so much that it necessitated a whole thread of bitching. Bitching that includes numerous far-reaching attacks on anonymous "behaviors" the O.P. doesn't like. While T-Bear made the choice to post about it, there's probably several more that didn't, choosing to just back off. All because of one person pitching a fit.
> 
> T-Bear, this thread is *not* about you. This thread is about one person - the one who started the thread, and NO ONE ELSE.
> 
> You (and anyone else who is wondering if this thread is about them) just post yer little heart out and don't worry about what has comically turned out to be the most drama-ridden-thread-'o-the-moment.



Laughable...



TraciJo67 said:


> Cloak it any way you want to, sugar lumps. Doesn't change the fact that what you wrote was just plain mean, with a side of rude. I don't know you, or your friends, well enough to gander a guess at who you were talking about, but I think it's plainly obvious to many of the people that you took a swipe at. Telling people that they aren't attractive, and that no amount of "post whoring" is going to change that "fact" isn't a textbook definition of polite, sweet pea. And technically, since you didn't name any names, you may not have violated any rules. Doesn't make it any less of a shitty thing to do.



I am very clear on what is right or wrong and I have enough support on this, sugar lump sweet pea pie, to know it was not a shitty thing to do. People shouldn't hog a board with pictures of themselves if they can't handle the truth. 

Drama - this was not, and drama, it totally is now - and I am definitely not about the drama. I'm about the truth and standing up for something that's upsetting not just me, but many people on this board. The drama totally needs to stop.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 30, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Here's the thing though, if your post relates to just a few people why not just put it all out there? Why be passive agressive about it? Call them out or message them privately. Why post something that is going to have people questioning if you're talking about them? Why risk making people who probably already struggle with feelings of belonging, wonder if they belong?



To put it out there, to make people think, to openly discuss an issue that is bothering many members of this board.... People should know themselves well enough to know if it is or isn't about them. And if they don't, that's not really my fault.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> To put it out there, to make people think, to openly discuss an issue that is bothering many members of this board.... People should know themselves well enough to know if it is or isn't about them. And if they don't, that's not really my fault.



Its not that simple though. People by nature are paranoid creatures. And if I was new to this forum and read your original post, I would wonder who you meant. Not knowing you, not knowing the forum well, I would not know how your post was intended or to whom it was directed.

As it is I took a guess at to whom it was about. 
But as has been mentioned before, new people here looking for acceptance, who have maybe had issues in the past gaining acceptance from people IRL, well they may not have took that guess. 
They may have thought they were unwelcome here.
They may have worried they had spoke out of turn or posted too many times. 
They may have thought it was about them and stopped participating here.

I'm not saying I agree nor disagree with your original post, its your opinion and thats fair enough. But either be specific, or stop with the slurs and insinuations. 
*
Especially if its going to start upsetting people it has nothing to do with. *

And take some responsibility for what you said please. It _is_ your fault as you made the original post. It _is_ your fault as you weren't specific enough. If you're unhappy with our community, you can leave. But please think about what you're saying as it is making other members anxious. 

There are people on these boards who annoy me, just as IRL. But I ignore them as the good far, far outweighs the bad. Can't you do the same?


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 30, 2009)

I was deliberately vague to avoid direct offense and to gauge how other people were feeling without putting anyone in the spotlight.

To clarify:

Post whoring - posting excessive amounts of pictures of yourself or responding to nearly every thread even though you have nothing valid to say. 

If you are worrying it's you, PM me and i will reassure you it isn't.

I am not taking the blame for other people's insecurities though.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I was deliberately vague to avoid direct offense and to gauge how other people were feeling without putting anyone in the spotlight.
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> ...



That's not exactly practical or feasible is it? Especially seeing how insensitive to other people's "insecurities" you seem to be. A new member is hardly going to PM you to ask if they are annoying you, I know I wouldn't anyway. 

And what if the person or persons your grievance _is_ about happened to PM you? What would you say!?

I understand your frustration and annoyance, but its everyone's forum to use as they see fit and if someone does wrong a mod will correct them. I know you couldn't really name names in your original post or even the posts that followed, but I still believe it could have been worded in a better manner so as not to make newer members of the forum worry. 

And to complain about people posting excessive pics, there will be people here who want to see them and enjoy seeing them. If you don't just ignore them! Or better still, put this person or persons on ignore and you want have to read or look at what they post anymore.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 30, 2009)

Bexy - I actually quite like you and I respect your opinions. 

I'm not gonna go back on anything i've said and i can't specify any more detail than I have without breaking into personal territory, as you've agreed above, so really, what more can I do? It had to be brought up because I was hearing frustrations from a few people and wanted it out there for a big bang discussion. Don't think I worded it that badly..... 

And pressing the ignore button (thanks for the tip) although it gives a quick fix, it doesn't actually solve the root of the problem. We should all be bothered about making this a pleasant place to be, everyone should feel comfortable here and having the attitude that it's okay for people to be unhappy and leave is just sad and demoralising really  

I'm done with this, i'm sick of the sound of my own voice. I leave this thread in peace.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Bexy - I actually quite like you and I respect your opinions.
> 
> I'm not gonna go back on anything i've said and i can't specify any more detail than I have without breaking into personal territory, as you've agreed above, so really, what more can I do? It had to be brought up because I was hearing frustrations from a few people and wanted it out there for a big bang discussion. Don't think I worded it that badly.....
> 
> ...



First of all, thank you for saying you like me and respect my opinions.

Secondly I wanted to point out the highlighted bit. This is the crux of the issue. That is totally the same way I feel. That's why I posted as I didn't want anyone thinking they had done wrong when they hadn't ya know? I didn't like the idea of anyone new thinking they were not welcome. I know that wasn't your intent.

To make myself feel comfortable I just ignore those who bother me. Sometimes I might debate an issue, sometimes I might type how I feel but mostly I just ignore them. Because even if I dislike them, or what they post, they have as much right to be here as me, which you must agree with to some extent as you even said yourself everyone should feel comfortable here. 

I know there is someone who is bothering you and I am sorry that there is, but on a public forum there is very little you can do. Unfortunately your only 2 options are to ignore or leave, that's the cold hard truth. 
I understand as well that you wanted this issue brought out and discussed, but really how far could that go before names started getting named, fingers started getting pointed or people started to think it was about them when it wasn't? 

I hope you don't give up on us, and that you can stay and concentrate on the people and posts you do like. 

I really only posted as the last thing I wanted to happen was for your post or your annoyances to alienate anyone it had nothing to do with.


----------



## Hole (Jan 30, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> If you are worrying it's you, PM me and i will reassure you it isn't.



...because I need your approval? How can you say you will reassure when you don't even know who it will be in the first place? So what if I pm you?






Wantabelly said:


> I'm not gonna go back on anything i've said and *i can't specify any more detail than I have without breaking into personal territory*, as you've agreed above, so really, what more can I do?



You already have with your many shots and digs here and there. You think that makes it acceptable? I know you're refering at least to me but it's sad that members like T-bear have to be paranoid. I would have taken the points you have made more seriously if you weren't so patronizing and snotty.There are a few members here who joined at similar timings and also post photos, myself, Kinky Kitten and SoliloquyOfaSiren. It's pretty obvious.

I've been a part of other forums, I mod one too and threads like this get closed because they're considered attention seeking. You're leaving, yet you're still here. If you want to accuse people of being insecure and attention seeking, make sure you're not guilty of the same.There will always be members who annoy you. This is a forum, not a faraway magical land where people catar to you and live up to your standards.Bitching and bitching about annoying members makes you annoying.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2009)

Hole said:


> not a faraway magical land[/B] where people catar to you and live up to your standards.Bitching and bitching about annoying members makes you annoying.




I don't know why..but that totally tickled me..and i cant rep you yet.

Dude...someday I will be able to effing quote properly...jeez


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread should be titled Bickerfest 09.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> This thread should be titled Bickerfest 09.



Unfortunately, alot of threads around here this last week could be aptly named that....


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 31, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Unfortunately, alot of threads around here this last week could be aptly named that....




lalalalalala...I can't hear the draaaaamaaaaa...lalalala


^^[how I'm coping these days...effin' ridiculous]


----------



## Rowan (Jan 31, 2009)

im just kind of checking in to see how far it goes at this point


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Laughable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait -- you think that you're right because you have "support" from other people??!?!? WTF??? Hon, I responded to your tirade because I thought that it was rude, and rather hypocritical at that. I have also received quite a few REP points for my response to you. Does that make me right? Hey .... please tell me what I win, Dimmer Bob. Was it ... the popularity contest? Wooo hoooo!! 

You really don't need to go into further detail. Everyone knows who you are talking about, at least by now. And I know that it wasn't me. Doesn't make me cringe any less for the people that you were referring to (which, btw ... I happen to think that they are all gorgeous, including you). Please refrain from stating your O-P-I-N-I-O-N as F-A-C-T, OK? 

I like the pictures, and I hope that the "post whores" continue to share them. If I didn't like them, I'd whiz right on by them. Then again, I don't feel threatened by them. Hmmm. Food for thought, mon cherie.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

This will cheer everyone up


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> This will cheer everyone up



We've just been spin-rolled


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> This will cheer everyone up



*OMG*


hahahahahahaa

i have never seen the video to that song....hahahaah


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

So weird, Pete Burns was in my dream last night!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> So weird, Pete Burns was in my dream last night!!!!



It's sad that I actually own this album :blush:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> lalalalalala...I can't hear the draaaaamaaaaa...lalalala
> 
> 
> ^^[how I'm coping these days...effin' ridiculous]



Lol.. Great coping strategy. I'm starting to be inclined that way myself lately or I'd only get wound up. And I am _NOT_ a nice person to know when I'm nasty... People don't believe it but I have a hell of a firey, bitchy streak inside of me, that comes out when it's provoked. :bow:


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> It's sad that I actually own this album :blush:



That's so not sad, anything from the 80s is retro and is therefore now cool!


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol.. Great coping strategy. I'm starting to be inclined that way myself lately or I'd only get wound up. And I am _NOT_ a nice person to know when I'm nasty... People don't believe it but I have a hell of a firey, bitchy streak in me that comes out when it's provoked. :bow:



*Pokes Sarah with a stick constantly to see what happens*

*poke

*poke

*poke


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2009)

Pete, Pete, Pete 













This thread needed pics. 

It _neeeeeeeded _them.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> *Pokes Sarah with a stick constantly to see what happens*
> 
> *poke
> 
> ...



:O :O ATTACKS!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> This will cheer everyone up



DAMN! I thought it was the candy video again!!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 31, 2009)

While I am inclined to just let this thread die, I would like to say that whether you like her approach or not Wantabelly is trying to do what she feels is best for the boards. You may not like her method but you cannot deny she has strong feelings and I for one am glad she is fighting for us. We all have a right to our say on the matter.

I understand that boards are like high school, which on itself is kind of sad (but thats another topic all together), lets at least try to not to let it regress further into middle school. Everyone be mindful that the place is for everyonetake the private stuff private, be polite. Politeness does not mean you are acquiescing to political correctness, it just means be polite. I certainly have been guilty of looking for some ego boost on occasion, but lets try and keep it from feeling overdone. Lets just try and play by the golden rule.


----------



## mischel (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey baby .
This is my 100th post and i'm dedicating it to you .
Please come back and have a nice time with us (and me).
I love and appreciate every post of you and it's a fantastic thing to feel deeply connected with you about the innermost fantasies and sexual preferences.

You're a ffa goddess and i dont want to miss you here .


Love :kiss2:,
Michael


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

mischel said:


> Hey baby .
> This is my 100th post and i'm dedicating it to you .
> Please come back and have a nice time with us (and me).
> I love and appreciate every post of you and it's a fantastic thing to feel deeply connected with you about the innermost fantasies and sexual preferences.
> ...




mmmmm..(looks up profile)...dammit no pic


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 1, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


>



I always wondered what happened to those novelty things that we loved as kids. Turns out Pete Burns cornered the market on them.

You Spin Me(Like A Transgendered Transsexual Transvestite Pontiac Trans-Am Wax lip Record!)


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

heheheh


----------

